# Which brush do you use for the lower lashline?



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 1, 2010)

Which brush do you use for the lower lashline to apply eyeshadow?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 1, 2010)

SK flat eyeliner brush, Sephora smudge brush, the small Essence of Beauty pencil brush, Face Secrets smudge brush or MAC 219


----------



## fintia (Feb 1, 2010)

These are the ones I use:
CVS Small crease brush
239 brush
208 brush


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 1, 2010)

MAC 212 (for a precise line)
MAC 219 (for a smudged/thicker line)


----------



## Civies (Feb 2, 2010)

I use an angle brush like the 266 or a small dome one like the 219.


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 2, 2010)

Usually an angled brush or the 231


----------



## obscuria (Feb 2, 2010)

The MAC 219 is all I ever use for that.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 2, 2010)

MAC 214 for soft line


----------



## moonlit (Feb 2, 2010)

219 or 208


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 2, 2010)

MAC 263, it's the only brush I can use on my lower lashline that doesn't make me look like a panda.


----------



## cipelica (Feb 2, 2010)

266 fine line
239, 219 smudge


----------



## January (Feb 2, 2010)

266 if I want it precise or the 219 if I want it to be a little more blurred and softer.


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 3, 2010)

A brush from a Costco set - it is very similar to the MAC 214.

Sometimes it gets all wonky on me so I end up using a MAC 226SE, it's not as precise as other angle brushes I own and is much fluffier...which is not such a great thing for the upper lashline/brows, but perfect for a smoked-out lower lashline!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 3, 2010)

I use the 219 coz I like smudgy look...I also use the 226 occasionally


----------



## gildedangel (Feb 3, 2010)

I use a 231 for that purpose.


----------



## thiscarmen (Feb 3, 2010)

219.  I generally like smudgier lower lashlines, and the 219 is perfect for that.


----------



## boyzeroo (Mar 1, 2010)

i use a angled liner brush, smudger brush, crease blender brush or pencil brush. if i need very precise placement of shadow, i will use an eyeliner brush.


----------



## Lyssah (Mar 2, 2010)

when I'm lazy i'll use either my 239 or 242.. (the tip of the brushes) and when I'm being proper I'll use the 219


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 2, 2010)

I use NARS Smudge Brush. I believe it's very similar to the 214.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_MAC 212 (for a precise line)
MAC 219 (for a smudged/thicker line)_

 
This


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 2, 2010)

Usually a pencil brush from Coastal Scents - it's the one I use to place darker colors in the outer V, which is often the same color I put on my lower lash line.

Sometimes I use a little mini brush I also got from CS.


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Mar 3, 2010)

214 or 219 give me the best control over placement and pick up just the right amount of shadow.


----------



## marquise (Mar 3, 2010)

MAC 219 or a Sephora smudge brush.


----------



## dietcokeg (Mar 5, 2010)

i love my 239 - i use as an all over lid colour and i use it to drag the colour i want on my lower lashline - works great!


----------



## LC (Mar 5, 2010)

i'm with marquise, the 219 pretty much can't be beat.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 6, 2010)

I use 219 or tip of some flat brush, but with 219 its so much easyer


----------

